# Please help



## Mooky56 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have something growing in my tinc's tank. It started out in the soil. I didn't think much about it because it is my first tank. Got everything from Josh's frogs. I thought it was normal and that my springtails and isopods would dispose of it. It has increased in size and spread to the drainage layer.
Need help, please


----------



## Mooky56 (Jan 30, 2021)

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

It is a very common "fungus" (possible slime mold?). Here is the latest thread discussing it, and older relevant threads are linked within it:









Using filter foam as growing media


I have had a vivarium set up for about 3 months using all best practices and ABG soil from Josh’s frogs. I apparently got a bag with the tree fern mold/fungus and I am going to have to tear it out and start over. Given I have heard a lot of issues with ABG purchased in the last 6 months, I am...




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## Mooky56 (Jan 30, 2021)

Thank you. I was getting worried and was ready to rebuild the tank

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

@Mooky,

Many people have to get used to all the life that comes with creating a new viv. You've thrown together a bunch of nutrient-rich materials (fresh substrate, dried wood, bark and leaves) and provided water, warmth and light. Many organisms are going to come to this banquet - be prepared ;-)

In this case, you simply have a bloom of fungal mycelia in your substrate. This may be as far as it goes or, if you're lucky, you'll get some fun toadstools. Very common, completely normal and the start of a nutrient cycle in your tank that will turn dirt, water, air and light into food for springtails, isopods and frogs: Your springtails cannot eat leaves directly (unlike your isopods) but they _can_ eat the fungi that eat the leaves (like the one in your picture). Your isopods also benefit from eating the fungal cells mixed with the other detritus on which they feed.

Hopefully I won't now disturb you by saying there are likely more fungi in your viv already - in addition to some other exotic organisms like slime molds and cyanobacteria that may make their slimy presence known later. Most will be harmless new additions and even those that seem to go crazy at first will usually settle into the balance after a few days or weeks. Enjoy the ride.


----------

